# Traffic stop safety



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

I was just curious about what side officers perfer to approach a car on during a stop.The front passenger side seems better because of traffic safety, and the officer can get a better view of the interior: driver, glovebox etc... -Thanks for your time everyone


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

The side you least expect it.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Why would I want to give out that secret??? Anyone can read these threads since it is a public forum...I call it the element of surprise!!!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I usually have to the driver come to my window.

Me over PA: Step out of the vehicle slowly with your license, registration, and proof of insurance. After that has been completed, slowly approach my window with the aforementioned paperwork.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

andy0921 said:


> I usually have to the driver come to my window.
> 
> Me over PA: Step out of the vehicle slowly with your license, registration, and proof of insurance. After that has been completed, slowly approach my window with the aforementioned paperwork.


I agree! It's cold outside, why should we get cold and wet!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why can't we edit our posts anymore? I just noticed the unnecessary "to" in my other post.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Sometimes I see officers go through the sun roof, or better yet get on the creeper with a sawzall, goes under the car, cuts a small hole in the passenger's side and pulls the metal back an asks for the info. Shooting out the tires before the officer does all the above.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I usually put my prints and spit on the trunk lid, no matter what side I approach, cuz someday they'll probably get me anyway!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Pats2009 said:


> I was just curious about what side officers perfer to approach a car on during a stop.The front passenger side seems better because of traffic safety, and the officer can get a better view of the interior: driver, glovebox etc... -Thanks for your time everyone


If you really want to find out, go get stopped.



badgebunny said:


> Why would I want to give out that secret??? Anyone can read these threads since it is a public forum...I call it the element of surprise!!!


+1


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Whats a traffic stop? :sl:


----------



## 3043L (Mar 19, 2008)

The situation would surely dictate - but aside from the ultra prepared officers that are packing sawzalls and crowbars - you really only have two choices. And while the element of surprise is always useful, it's hardly a secret. I say this because of how traffic stops are conducted every day before an untold number of eyes. An observant person would notice that many walk to the passenger side these days, especially while on the highway.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Each situation is different. So I don't prefer anything...I do what is safest for me.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I prefer to not approach at all and just mail them the cite. That way they get a surprise in the mail. Now isnt that much more fun than having to stop and interupt your daily commute? 

Seriously though like has been stated before situation dictates.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I usually parachute in guns a blazing. You know running a red light in Ma. is a capital offense.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Tuna said:


> I usually parachute in guns a blazing. You know running a red light in Ma. is a capital offense.


*CMPSA?*


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Most times I'll bust a quick 180 and pull up drivers side to drivers side and conduct business..this way I can keep an eye on occupants of the vehicle and oncoming traffic.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Of course you could alway scramble and F-16 and let them take care of it.


----------



## The FNG (Apr 3, 2008)

Opie said:


> I agree! It's cold outside, why should we get cold and wet!


I just ordered the Gun Control sticker in your signature, love it!


----------

